# if you like historic martins



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

check out folkways 1935 d 28, hope I can save up enough before they sell it, I all ready have nearly a hundred put away.....


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I like this historic Martin:


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The one in folkway didn't run away with a nun!!


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

Mark was kind enough to let me give this exceptional instrument a whirl a few weeks back. She's a real hoss and the finest pre-war I've ever played, no doubt. Extremely loud and very even throughout...gorgeous in every regard. I hope she finds a home here in Canada.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

jimmy c g said:


> check out folkways 1935 d 28, hope I can save up enough before they sell it, I all ready have nearly a hundred put away.....


If you have a few hundred put away make sure you have another $100,000 ready to go


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

I checked a few few USA dealers and if this guitar is only 100,ooo cdn seems like a good deal, but Im more likely to have my hair grow back than be able to do more than read about this type of git .I do like to read about them and checking vintage dealers has been my way of educating myself for years, and when I win a loto Ill know where to spend it pronto


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

Condition and originality is extremely important when valuing these guitars and $100K CDN is a fair price...maybe can be pushed a little to $110. The 1937 offering at Gruhn's is entirely original, free of any cracks and with most all original finish intact and it sits around/slightly under $120K CDN. I haven't been back to Nashville yet to play that particular one but I have played several from there over the years and the one at Folkway is a really special instrument. The 1943 at Carter's, which once belonged to the monster Bryan Sutton, sits around $83K CDN...that too is a very nice, booming guitar that's had some work but I like the Folkway offering more.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

_(_ If you're into_ pre-historical ? )_

There's a, " 2004 Martin Cowboy Custom D-45 " for a quarter mill' on_ that_ auction site.

The '35 D-28 has me drooling, and feeling underprivileged. Same with others, others mentioned. WCFS! The '04 D-45 finds the 'Martin guy' in me feeling (oddly) embarrassed.



_meh _



.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

wonder if the inlay is Canadian Grit Laskin's work? Canada rules some worlds eh !


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Harvey Leach did the Martin inlay work. 

Shame we lost Larrivee's to California.


Larrivee L-78 Presentation (Maid Marian)


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

no caster ? dont spill.....


----------

